

Ask HN: The best road to travel? - feroz1

Hi guys,<p>I am planning on take a month off soon and renting an RV&#x2F;campervan and want to do a bit of a road trip. As a group of well travelled people I just wondered where you recommend I go? Thanks!
======
jasonkester
The East Coast of Australia is the obvious choice. Start in Sydney, lots of
cool coast up to Byron Bay. Chill there a while, hit the Gold Coast for some
surfing, into Brisbane, do a Fraser Island trip, then head north to Airlie
Beach where you'll get certified to dive (if necessary) and head out to the
Great Barrier Reef. Maybe head up to Cairns to get the tick before heading
back south. It's a steak-eatin' Toohey's swillin' good time.

[http://blogabond.com/CommentView.aspx?CommentID=14](http://blogabond.com/CommentView.aspx?CommentID=14)

South Africa has a similar route from Cape Town to Durban, but with more
getting robbed at gunpoint. Seattle to San Diego on the 101 works too,
substituting cold water for warm and rain for sun.

Good luck!

~~~
tptacek
If you're going to do Seattle to San Diego, make sure you're on CA 1 for as
much of the California part as possible. 101 in California is a drab, boring
drive.

~~~
ahh
True from Sacramento onward, but north of there it goes through Shasta et al
and is quite pretty.

------
IpV8
Go on I95 from New York City to New Haven, CT. Should take about a month.

------
ASquare
I think you'll find a lot of inspiration here:

[http://www.outsideonline.com/adventure-travel/road-
trips/Ame...](http://www.outsideonline.com/adventure-travel/road-
trips/Americas-Best-Car-Touring-Roads.html)

and

[http://www.outsideonline.com/adventure-travel/road-
trips/Out...](http://www.outsideonline.com/adventure-travel/road-
trips/Outsides-2014-Summer-Road-Trip-Guide.html#slide-1)

------
pathy
In America?

I found the coastal route between San Fransisco and Los Angeles to be
stunning. A road right on the cliff edge by the water. Amazing views. I don't
recall name of the route but it shouldn't be too hard to find.

In Europe I would suggest something like traveling in Cornwall in The UK or
along the French riviera. Both are well worth a visit. Better in the summer or
late spring though.

~~~
kdlmm
This is the California State Route 1.
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/California_State_Route_1](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/California_State_Route_1)

~~~
pathy
That's the one! Cheers!

------
kachhalimbu
Checkout [https://roadtrippers.com/](https://roadtrippers.com/)

